# Geber Festeinbau



## Fidde (12. Juni 2012)

Moin,
wie der Titel sagt, möchte ich den Geber meines Echolotes fest in den Rumpf einbauen. Ich ziehe in erwägung ,den Geber in Vaseline o.ä. einzugießen. Funktioniert das? Oder doch lieber in Epoxi (für immer) eingießen?
Gibt es Argumente die gegen einen Festeinbau sprechen (außer die unlösbare Verbindung)?
Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise
Fidde


----------



## 63°Nord (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Damit dir geholfen werden kann müssen schon ein paar zusätzliche Info`s her.
Z.B: Art des Bootsrumpfes(ein- oder doppelwandig) Metall, GFK oder Holz usw.

63°Nord


----------



## Fidde (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Äh ja, ist klar. #q
Der Geber kommt natürlich auf die Außenhaut und die ist aus  GfK. Sollte also vom Grundsatz her kein Problem sein.


----------



## 63°Nord (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Guckst du hier: http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/info/echolot-innengeber-einbau.html

mfG


----------



## Fidde (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Danke, das war mir allerdings so schon recht klar. Ich war eigentlich auf Eure Erfahrung aus. Wie hoch ist der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Rumpf und Wasser (bei ca5mm Rumpfstärke) ? Hat jemand den Geber schonmal lösbar innen verbaut? Ich denke der Luftspalt zwischen Geber und Rumpf müsste doch auch mit einem Fett oder Gel zu überbrücken sein!


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Hallo Fidde, 

da mein Boot (GFK-Gleiter) beim Loteinbau schon im Wasser lag, hab ich auch den Geber mit Epox eingegossen und Anfangs auch gute Signale erzielt. Nach 2 Jahren wurde es dann merklich schlechter, da mein Epoxi (Araldite) warscheinlich zu spöde war. Im Folgewinter bin ich dann auf Heckmontage übergegangen. Falls du aber trotzdem den Geber an der innenseite kleben möchtest, so geb ich dir den tipp eine Wirklich gut stelle ohne Lufteinschlüsse am Rumpf zu finden. Das geht am besten wenn du den Geber in eine dünne Kunststofftüte machst und in diese Wasser füllst. Im weiteren Verlauf gehst du Punkt für Punkt auf den Rumpf entlang und beobachtest wie sich die Signale verhalten (zwecks Lufteinschlüsse im GFK usw.). Falls du nur ein Kleines offenes Boot hast, vergiss die Kunststofftüte und fülle den gesamten Boden des Bootes mit Wasser und messe es lieber so durch. Mit anderen Mitteln wie Vaseline hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet, du solltes jedoch mal prüfen ob die Schallgeschwindigkeit nicht allzusehr von der des Wassers abweicht. Ansonsten probiere es einfach, du machst damit ja schließlich auch nichts kaputt. 

Gruß R.


----------



## chaco (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

fidde, ich hatte mal ein gfk boot doppelwand, habe die erste lage rausgeschnitten, fest mit soner dicken pampe eingeklept extra für sowas kein epoxid war das!! langsam härtend!! darf keine luft mit rein, die genauigkeit sag mal tep.1 grad + oder - also war schon sehr genau


----------



## Fidde (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

Dank an Euch! Ich werde den Geber auf der Innenseite in Epoxi eingießen. Von dem Vorhaben mit Vaseline zu arbeiten habe ich Abstand genommen, da in der Pflegeanleitung bereits darauf hingewiesen wird den Geber öfter zu reinigen, da ölige Rückstände daran anhaften könnten und dies zu Störungen führen würde... Ich traue mich nicht einmal mehr den Geber in PU-Harz einzugießen, da ausdrücklich von Epoxi die Rede ist und dessen fast gleicher Schallübertragung wie Wasser.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

In meinem Kajak habe ich den mit Silikon eingeklebt.
Kenne viele die das auch so gemacht haben.
Vorteil gegenüber Epoxi ist das sich das ganze wieder lösen lässt ohne den Geber zu zerstören !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Geber Festeinbau*

habe seid 2 jahren den geber eingegossen alles ok aber denke dran genau senkrecht sonst landet der schall im nirwana.habe aber ihn nicht angeraut da er sich dann lösen lässt wenn notig


----------

